# spicing up squid jigs



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone add stimulate or any egii etc. scents to their squid jigs?Similarly,does it improve the catch rate? 
Regards,
johnny


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Some of the pro squidders here in SA have been known to juice up their jigs with pilchards - they certainly do something because they have a knack of pulling squid in hand over fist whilst others get zip - using the same type of jig and drifting the same spots too.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I was wondering if you use the same type of squid jigs in Australia.

These are standard squid jigs for Southern California. The large one is for the jumbo squid that spawn in our waters in the spring.








I've never used any scents on my squid jigs. It might be worth a try though. I usually just shine a light on the glow-in-the-dark plastic section just before I drop it down. They glow brightly for a few minutes after exposure to a strong light.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Most of us over here use imitation prawn jigs Doug.










That sort of thing.

Commercial squid boats use jigs much like you pictured on a continuous loop.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very cool looking jigs. Better than just a glow-in-the-dark sinker. Our squid jigging is primarily done after dark or in VERY deep water. I guess the glow is all you need when its dark. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I raised a squid last weekend on a dead Herring on a hook. Just didn't have a net to catch the little bugga. Had his tentacles (wromg spelling I think) wrapped around it and was taking bites off the Herring.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

We've had them jump on hook baited with steak before, swapped out the hook for a prawn jig and got ourselves a damn nice feed. All in daylight.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I've taken one on a hard body when i left it out the back while on a drift for squid, they really dont have brains down this way. Shrimp Hunters (or the rip offs of them i use) are the way to go imo.










Never used scents on them before and have managed to bag out twice since i got my yak.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of rock fishing lately & have come across some squid.

I have been using the razor brand (jarvis walker) jigs, pink, orange, green & blue.

Question is....

Are the more expensive yo zuri type jigs worth an investment.

Appreciate any feedback

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've used some spray and paste. Can't say that they work a great deal better, but they have sometimes resulted in pickers chewing on the cloth covered jigs :x .

I think patience and technique are pretty important when squid are finicky.

This said I am considering trying some shrimp oil I saw recently. I am thinking if the jig is meant to look like a shrimp/prawn, maybe smelling like one might work too :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Jeffo said:


> Question is....
> 
> Are the more expensive yo zuri type jigs worth an investment.


I say no, i started serious squidding with the Shrimp Hunters (Yo Zuri) but found that it would hit my hip pocket hard if i wanted a variety of colours and sizes (which you need to be successful imo) so i looked at alternatives. I ended up getting a bunch of these off of ebay in the 3.5 size for:










Pretty similar to the Shrimp Hunters and just as effective (for me). A pack of 5 costs around 10 buks i think so you can see there are some serious savings to be had. They are however crappy quality compared to the genuines and if i were rich i would just go buy 10 of the real ones, unfortunately i dont have $200 to spend on jags alone lol.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

fisher said:


> Some of the pro squidders here in SA have been known to juice up their jigs with pilchards - they certainly do something because they have a knack of pulling squid in hand over fist whilst others get zip - using the same type of jig and drifting the same spots too.


Can anybody shed any light on this statement as i am keen on improving my squid catch.

Not sure if the original poster is about but what could it mean,? are we talking about the prawn style jigs or the pencil style feed the fish through style ?

Seems like 99% of folks use the prawn style, not sure how you can juice them up with pilchards if this is the case,,any ideas ?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Heres my collection. I have since added a few more and my current favourite jig is a size 3 Yo Zuri Pheramone jig in pink/purple.

I always spray my jigs with tuna oil or if I have some pilchards, rub the pilchard over the cloth so it absorbs the smell.

Favourite colors are red in the shrimp hunter imitations, or blue it the prawn imitation.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thats quiet a collection Kelvin, i have heard prawn stlye jigs work better when they are a bit faded and worn, not so shiny, not sure if thats true.

Not sure about the mulies/oil ,squid i have heard squid smell through the tentacles by touch, so by the time they smell a jig they are caught anyway, its only what i heard, needs further investigation maybe ? have two identical jigs out ,one with smell and one without maybe and tally the results.

All my squid have been caught drifting or casting out and winding back in, never had to twitch or jig the rod for any movement.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i rub stimulate on my yozuri's and it seems to work well but i haven't done a comparison


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

It works! I was squidding from Marion bay jetty without scent and catching nothing the guy standing next to me with the exactly the same jig adding scent every few casts bagged out.

having said that, most of the time it isn't neccessary probably only needed when the squid are picky


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Yes it seems others have found the same thing Swamp, i was researching a bit about it last night, seems like theres a whole range of commercial scents you can buy for squid, but as you say it works best when they are a bit shy.

Theres a few other interesting techniques i was reading about, hanging your light over the front of the boat, lowering large glows sticks to the bottom with a sinker (separate line)and lowering a Dolphin torch down on a rope off the jettys,,people swear by these things as a great way to attract the squid into range at night.

On Edit> not forgetting the glow in the dark jibs and putting a small glow stick just above your jig.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ultrabight works ( I think ) when you fish an area that gets some pressure - well its worked for me. I think with squid is if they are there then theyll have a go at the lure - maybe the scent gets them going a bit more --- I had a mate who reckons he burlies them up with bread and tuna oil ?????


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

yep burly works well, I have both cheap jigs and yozuries (my favs) and have caught squid on both. However the yozuries always outfish the cheap ones. I was fishing with a cheap one and caught 1 (i have a lot of experience and a proven technique) My girl was fishing with a yozuri next to me and caught 7! it was her first attempt too.
I have used the scent stuff a few times and it seemed to work but have never done the comparison.


----------

